# тырить



## Brian P

На anekdotov.net показывают вывеска “Пакеты только для творога и творожной массы”, и кто-то написал рукой “а не для того чтобы тырить в карманах”. Что значит “тырить”? Слово не в моем словаре. Если это вульгарность, то я извиняюсь заранее!


----------



## Thomas1

Brian P said:


> На anekdotov.net показывают вывеска “Пакеты только для творога и творожной массы”, и кто-то написал рукой “а не для того чтобы тырить в карманах”. Что значит “тырить”? Слово не в моем словаре. Если это вульгарность, то я извиняюсь заранее!


I did a quick search and from what I saw I think it means _to rush_ and also _to steal, pinch, swipe_. I don’t know what it means in your phrase, though.  Could you please provide the link to the site where you got it from?

Tom


----------



## Brian P

Thanks, Tom.  You can see the sign at http://anekdotov.net/pic/etiket2/index-page-148.html

I too googled “тырить” and found the same meanings as you did but, "in order to steal in pockets" made no sense to me.


----------



## cyanista

A small correction: the sign reads тырить по карманам.  ​ 
It's very informal, one could even say slangish. Тырить does mean steal here, as you've already assumed. The sign basically says: 

Plastic bags only for cheese 
(quark, whatever)
and not for you to pocket them. 

Sometimes they have to nail everything down to avoid the pilfering, you know.  ​ 
​


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks.

This is how I understand it:
The packages are (here) for the cottage cheese and cottage cheese mass/curds and not for being stolen. 
I'd want to see what our native forer@s say. 

 The second part reads:
а не для того чтобы тырить по карманам


Tom

Edit: just seen Cyanista already responded.


----------



## Brian P

Many thanks.


----------



## Brian P

This is an interesting cultural observation.  I don't want to offend Russians or Belorussians but in the USA or UK, I would not have to steal bags from a shop or a supermarket - they would give them to me!

Это интересное культурное наблюдение.  Я не хочу обидеть русских или белорусских, но в США или в СК мне не было бы надо украсть пакеты у магазина или супермаркета.  Мне бы их отдавали!
 
Corrections please!


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> This is an interesting cultural observation. I don't want to offend Russians or Belorussians but in the USA or UK, I would not have to steal bags from a shop or a supermarket - they would give them to me!
> 
> Это интересное культурное наблюдение. Я не хочу обижать(деть) русских или белорусов, но в США или в СК (так не сокращают, лучше просто *в Англии*) мне не надо было бы было бы надо воровать пакеты у магазина или супермаркета. Мне бы их (вы)давали!
> 
> Corrections please!


Have you ever laundered plastic bags and dry them at the wall for using them again and again and again? I guess this is a kind of phantom pain and vague suspicion that *this *is not forever.
Just recall "Love to life" of Jack London (or maybe it's called differently in English?).


----------



## marina6

Brian P said:


> This is an interesting cultural observation.  I don't want to offend Russians or Belorussians but in the USA or UK, I would not have to steal bags from a shop or a supermarket - they would give them to me!
> 
> Это Одно интересное культурное наблюдение относительно культуры поведения _(it's not an exact translation of 'a cultural observation' but it seems to be better)_.  Я не хочу обидеть русских или белорусов, но в США или в СК Англии мне не было бы надо не пришлось украсть пакеты у в магазине или супермаркете.  Мне бы их отдавали даром!
> 
> Corrections please!


----------



## Bonjour

I would think тырить means "to steal" things in general....I wouldn't just say that it only relates to small stuff like be a pocket thief or smth
It is a slang, though. Its synonyms are воровать, красть (more literary terms)


----------



## scriptum

Bonjour said:


> I would think тырить means "to steal" things in general....I wouldn't just say that it only relates to small stuff like be a pocket thief or smth


If you are right, then, well, things have changed since I left. In my youthful days you simply couldn't стырить smth really valuable. The word used to be reserved for occasional, unprofessional and somewhat innocent petty theft.


----------



## Bonjour

....could be.... when did you leave?

it's definately not innocent


----------



## scriptum

Bonjour said:


> ....could be.... when did you leave?
> 
> it's definately not innocent


 
1973. No, it wasn't innocent. But one couldn't стырить a car or a large sum of money. One could стырить a book from an acquaintance, or an umbrella... I swear I never стырил anything else in my whole life!


----------



## Maroseika

scriptum said:


> 1973. No, it wasn't innocent. But one couldn't стырить a car or a large sum of money. One could стырить a book from an acquaintance, or an umbrella... I swear I never стырил anything else in my whole life!


According to Dahl, one of the first meanings of тырить is to gad, go about, to loaf, etc, and *стырить - to steal* is from the thievs' cant (у мазуриков). That's why we may presume that one can *стырить *only such a thing, which he can put into his pocket (at the market) or at least to take away in his hands.

However, figuratively тырить may mean whatever you want, even wagons of steel. After all, who in the world will be able to rank such synonyms as: 
взять, что плохо лежит, выкраcть, вытащить, (залезть, запустить руку) в (чужой) карман, затырить, надыбать, надыбить, натибрить, натырить, нахапать, передрать, подтибрить, подтырить, покраcть, попятить, похитить, приделать ноги, прикарманить, расхитить, сбондить, свести (со двора), свистнуть, свистануть, своровать, сдыбить, скоммуниздить, слизать, слизнуть, слимонить, сломить, слямзить, содрать, спереть, спионерить, спроворить, спулить, стащить, стибрить, стилиснуть, стыбзить, стырить, стянуть, стяпать, сфендрить, схерачить, сцапать, сшушарить, тиснуть, тырбануть, тяпнуть, увести (из-под носа), уволочь, уворовать, угнать, умыкнуть, унести, упереть, утащить, утянуть, хапануть, хапнуть, чухнуть and many many others?


----------



## scriptum

Maroseika said:


> взять, что плохо лежит, выкраcть, вытащить, (залезть, запустить руку) в (чужой) карман, затырить, надыбать, надыбить, натибрить, натырить, нахапать, передрать, подтибрить, подтырить, покраcть, попятить, похитить, приделать ноги, прикарманить, расхитить, сбондить, свести (со двора), свистнуть, свистануть, своровать, сдыбить, скоммуниздить, слизать, слизнуть, слимонить, сломить, слямзить, содрать, спереть, спионерить, спроворить, спулить, стащить, стибрить, стилиснуть, стыбзить, стырить, стянуть, стяпать, сфендрить, схерачить, сцапать, сшушарить, тиснуть, тырбануть, тяпнуть, увести (из-под носа), уволочь, уворовать, угнать, умыкнуть, унести, упереть, утащить, утянуть, хапануть, хапнуть, чухнуть


 
and the only thing I can say is "wow"...


----------



## kakashka

Brian P said:


> На anekdotov.net показывают вывеска “Пакеты только для творога и творожной массы”, и кто-то написал рукой “а не для того чтобы тырить в карманах”. Что значит “тырить”? Слово не в моем словаре. Если это вульгарность, то я извиняюсь заранее!


 
"тырить" means "to steal, to shoplift". But it is a slang word. 
Russians also use "спереть" in the same meaning. (also slang)
"спиздить"  - VERY BAD Russian, but it has the same meaning "to steal"

For example,

Кто-то стырил мою ручку. Someone has stolen my pen.
Какой-то козёл спёр мою ручку. Some jerk has stolen my pen.
Кто спиздил   мой карандаш? Who stole my pencil?

I hope this will help.


----------



## papillon

Brian P said:


> На anekdotov.net показывают вывеска “Пакеты только для творога и творожной массы”, и кто-то написал рукой “а не для того чтобы тырить в карманах”. Что значит “тырить”? Слово не в моем словаре. Если это вульгарность, то я извиняюсь заранее!



A small possible nuance: I wonder if in this case the word тырить is used (somewhat incorrectly) to mean "to hide" or "to stash away", rather than to steal. Although normally the related slang verb затырить would be used for this occasion, perhaps the person wanted to form an imperfective verb and dropped the за-, not realizing that in this case they formed a verb with a different meaning...

Of course, the end result is the same -- the packets aren't there for you to steal/ to stash in your pockets...


----------

